# hp touchpad download ccm10 and gapps erased cache system



## jeffreymat (Oct 1, 2012)

falshed new rom reboot nothing appeared exepct for the cm logo and nothing else. also in web os when is usb mode computer doesnt recognize hptouch pad


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jeffreymat said:


> falshed new rom reboot nothing appeared exepct for the cm logo and nothing else. also in web os when is usb mode computer doesnt recognize hptouch pad


You need to explain in explicit detail what you did. Explain everything step by step.


----------



## jeffreymat (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks in advance your repsonce is greatly apprecaited!

1. Running CM9 and downloaded cm10 & Gapps via Goo-IM folloinwg online instruction from wiki
2. After download completed using twrp wiped the cache , dalvik, factory reset & system
3. flahsed the new rom and rebooted 
4. just the cm logo appearded and no action on reboot just a frozen screen
5 did a reset and was able to open twrp attempt anoujther boot received message E: system is not installed- preventing reboot
6. able to boot hp webos all applications loaded and usable but when attempting to to use the usb mode to reinstall cm device not recognized on my computer running Windos vista


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't know what instructions you are speaking of, but they led you astray. One should never attempt to install CM10 over CM9 using a recovery program such as TWRP or CWM. The /system partition is not large enough for CM10 and one needs to use ACMEInstaller3. BUT, that is not all, since you have been using an older version of TWRP or CWM, the /system partition contains corruption that needs to me dealt with.

I hope you haven't damaged the SD card partition. At this point I suggest you run ACMEUninstaller to remove any vestiges of Android and hopefully reset the memory space. If after doing this, you still can't see the usb drive/SD card in WebOS, you can try from WebOS settings/device info/reset options/full secure erase followed by erase usb drive. If this does not get the usb drive recognizable, WebOS Doctor is the next thing to try. I can't promise that any of this is going to work. You could try going to this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37875-how-to-guide-for-changing-your-system-data-and-cache-partition-sizes-to-whatever-you-want/
and ask Gradular if he has any ideas on what else you might do. The usb drive/SD card is shared by WebOS and Android and if you have corrupted it to the point that WebOS Doctor or the full secure erase won't fix it, then someone with more knowledge than I is going to have to help you. You may even want to talk to Gradular before you try any of this and tell him what I have suggested. I think you are on the razor's edge of bricking your TouchPad, so be careful.


----------



## jeffreymat (Oct 1, 2012)

I wanted to thank you for your assistance as well as letting you know i was successful in recovering my HP touchpad along with restoring CM9! Do have a question in your opinion is CM10 on the Touchpad ready to install and fairly bug free? Thanks again


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jeffreymat said:


> I wanted to thank you for your assistance as well as letting you know i was successful in recovering my HP touchpad along with restoring CM9! Do have a question in your opinion is CM10 on the Touchpad ready to install and fairly bug free? Thanks again


That depends on who you talk to. I have two TouchPads, one running CM9 and the other CM10. Both are pretty close to equal in functionality. However, since Flash is no longer supported in CM10(Jelly Bean), that is a deal breaker for some. One can sideload the flash .apk and sort of get it working in Dolphin browser. Personally, I don't miss it. We should all be thinking HTML5 as the replacement for Flash. The biggest thing you need to be aware of that one needs to prep their TouchPad before installing CM10. You can read about that here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-build-20121216-with-sound-camera-microphone-updated-1513/

Just be sure you fully understand what you are getting into before trying to install CM10 again.


----------

